# News on Parkside Orchids



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 29, 2012)

This weekend Donna and I had to go to a Memorial Service for my daughters father-in-law and a friend of our in Philadelphia. Enough said on that. We spent the night and then headed over to Parkside today. John and Tom weren't there as they were at one of their mothers 91st birthday in Virginia. I believe it was John's, Mom. The information that I have is that Parkside Orchids has been sold as of the end of May. Apparently it was sold to two women, one of whom has some type of business putting flower arrangements in private homes and business, and replacing them as needed. The other women doesn't sound like she is really an orchid person. The property has been split in what seems to be three pieces. John and Tom will retain the piece in the back with their home. The front piece will still be an orchid nursery. The side piece where the Summer Orchid Festival seems to still be for sale.

We figured we would stop and get some supplies. Upon arriving, there were only 3 of the greenhouses opened and they certainly aren't what I would call full. I took a quick look threw them all but spent the vast majority of my time in greenhouse #1 that now house phals, paphs. and a few other plants. Not even half of that house housed the paphs. The good thing was that there were a few nice plants to be had. I really was there to just fill the trunk and back seat with supplies but ended up with a few paphs. They had a few Shun-Fa Goldens for sale. Maybe 4 or so. I also found a group of maybe 12 Paph Shun-Fa Golden x roths. that had 12 to 14 inch leaf spans. Upon close examination a couple of those had already bloomed. I also found a small group of Paph Beatrice Lau, which is (Shun-Fa Golden x wenshanense). These where maybe 6 or 7 inch leaf span single growth plants. The good part is that all were labeled correctly and one knew exactly what one was buying. 

I bought charcoal, medium bark and 36 of their sturdy trays that they keep there 3 1/2 inch pots in. That plus like I said a few paphs. I only got one in bud and it is leucochilum 'Black' x 'Orange'. I'm sure Tom and John would be glad to sell you some of their remaining paphs. The prices where fair but I must warn you, no deep bargains were to be had, not even for me


----------



## rob (Apr 29, 2012)

Bob,
I agree it is a sad day and I join you in mourning the closing! John, Tom and staff, fostered my early orchid obsession with great advice, great plants but most of all with patience, generosity and an overall outstanding professional customer service I have found in few nursuries since. I hope they enjoy their freedom from the greenhouse business and prosper in their next chapter. They are a rare example of how to run a business with integrity, class and passion.
Rob


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 29, 2012)

Is the person/s buying the business also buying the name?


----------



## Justin (Apr 29, 2012)

That's too bad. I visited there 5 years ago and met John and saw the Paph house. 

My brother went back a year later to buy me a plant for Christmas and John still remembered who I was from just one visit. I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 29, 2012)

Dot, that is one question that I did not ask the guy that took care of me today. I do know that John and Tom are going to be there to help them get started.


----------



## gnathaniel (Apr 29, 2012)

That's too bad! I went there for the first time last summer and it was very impressive. Really high quality plants and super-clean greenhouses. I bought way more plants than I intended, but they're all doing great and I'm glad I got them all.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow! Not totally surprised. Hope they got a good deal out of the sale. I will call and maybe stop by next week. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2012)

I've heard whispering little rumors about Mt. Prospect, but
have no idea if the whispering is true or just another bit of
orchid gossip. Anyone heard anything about it?


----------



## tenman (Apr 30, 2012)

What a shame they didn't sell me that flask they promised me and then ducked me for a year and then tried to sell me one of the seedlings for the same price as I was supposed to get the flask for.

Won't miss them.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 30, 2012)

Tenman, are you talking about Parkside or Mt. Prospect? I've never known Parkside to ever sell any flask or even grow there own from flasks.


----------



## Gcroz (Apr 30, 2012)

We had heard that Parkside was selling. I will admit ignorance as to why. Does anyone know? Does it have anything to do with the changes in the orchid business?

I will also admit that it is always sad to hear when a prominent business, at least on this coast, decides to bow out. But then again, I am sentimental about the orchid world...


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 30, 2012)

Both Tom and John are retiring. After all, we can't work our whole life.


----------



## Gcroz (Apr 30, 2012)

Bob in Albany said:


> Both Tom and John are retiring. After all, we can't work our whole life.



Well that is a happy reason to sell their business. I did not know them, never visited, but I knew of them. Best wishes for a happy, and fun, retirement!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 30, 2012)

"After all, we can't work our whole life."
You can when you have kids.................................


----------



## keithrs (Apr 30, 2012)

And a nagging wife!!!!:evil:


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 30, 2012)

must be a reason for the nagging however....


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2012)

Nagging usually comes from you not working correctly or enough!


----------



## Clark (May 1, 2012)

I think Parkfest was much better, than Shorefest.
No matter the mileage.


----------



## tomkalina (May 1, 2012)

It's sad to see another small commercial grower go out of business, especially one with a breeding program. There's no question the orchid business is changing; it's becoming a re-seller's market where more and more vendors are re-selling the same plants, and often from the same source. Those of us who have a relatively low sales volume and a breeding program focused on the latest trends are finding it hard to compete with the big box stores and eBay.


----------



## Gcroz (May 1, 2012)

tomkalina said:


> It's sad to see another small commercial grower go out of business, especially one with a breeding program. There's no question the orchid business is changing; it's becoming a re-seller's market where more and more vendors are re-selling the same plants, and often from the same source. Those of us who have a relatively low sales volume and a breeding program focused on the latest trends are finding it hard to compete with the big box stores and eBay.



Tell me about it!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2012)

tomkalina said:


> It's sad to see another small commercial grower go out of business, especially one with a breeding program. There's no question the orchid business is changing; it's becoming a re-seller's market where more and more vendors are re-selling the same plants, and often from the same source. Those of us who have a relatively low sales volume and a breeding program focused on the latest trends are finding it hard to compete with the big box stores and eBay.



It's a terrible state of affairs. The fact that the big box stores cater to the common denominator and rarely have anything interesting for us orchid addicts makes it difficult for us. And it may be that there just aren't enough of us to keep folks like you, Tom, in business. Though I try...


----------



## Gcroz (May 1, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> It's a terrible state of affairs. The fact that the big box stores cater to the common denominator and rarely have anything interesting for us orchid addicts makes it difficult for us. And it may be that there just aren't enough of us to keep folks like you, Tom, in business. Though I try...



There are things that the "big Box" stores don't provide. Things such as service, variety, in some cases quality, and specialty services such as floral design services. Many of our clients, and customers, have become hooked on orchids now that we are available to help them. Truly, it's about knowing what works, keeping costs down, and keeping service and quality tip-top. 

The orchid "industry" has gone through many changes over the years, yet it is still here. Everything is cyclical. Things will come back again, just like in fashion, and what is happening now will be a thing of the past. We roll with the punches, breed our own plants, and keep enough of what sells available. When we get clients into the greenhouse, by exposing them to all the different things we have besides phals., we often get people to try something new.

Thats off the topic of the thread, but we keep optimistic and try to fit a niche which the "Big Box" stores will never be able to fill.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2012)

I truly hope you are right.


----------



## keithrs (May 2, 2012)

My local Vons, Trader Joes, and Fresh and Easy sell floral arrangements from a local florist....


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2012)

I think I will go there on saturday!


----------



## gonewild (May 2, 2012)

keithrs said:


> My local Vons, Trader Joes, and Fresh and Easy sell floral arrangements from a local florist....



But where does the local florist get the flowers? Columbia?


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2012)

gonewild said:


> But where does the local florist get the flowers? Columbia?



Aren't you in Peru!?


----------



## gonewild (May 2, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Aren't you in Peru!?



Yes, in Lima now with internet connection. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2012)

Wow! I'll send you my address; can you send me back a few Pk's?!


----------



## gonewild (May 2, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Wow! I'll send you my address; can you send me back a few Pk's?!



Sure if you have a CITES permit. (easy to get)


----------



## keithrs (May 2, 2012)

gonewild said:


> But where does the local florist get the flowers? Columbia?



You got me there! I don't know where they come from.


----------



## mrsboo122 (Oct 21, 2012)

The new owners were great.Tom and John are somewhat there but the new owners are being well taught by the boys.They still have the same great quality orchids and supplies and more.They are bring back Parkfest this coming July 2013 and some vendors are starting to sign up.
I would like to wish the owners Good Luck ,and thank for keeping everything the same.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 21, 2012)

Gcroz said:


> There are things that the "big Box" stores don't provide. Things such as service, variety, in some cases quality, and specialty services such as floral design services. Many of our clients, and customers, have become hooked on orchids now that we are available to help them. Truly, it's about knowing what works, keeping costs down, and keeping service and quality tip-top.
> 
> The orchid "industry" has gone through many changes over the years, yet it is still here. Everything is cyclical. Things will come back again, just like in fashion, and what is happening now will be a thing of the past. We roll with the punches, breed our own plants, and keep enough of what sells available. When we get clients into the greenhouse, by exposing them to all the different things we have besides phals., we often get people to try something new.
> 
> Thats off the topic of the thread, but we keep optimistic and try to fit a niche which the "Big Box" stores will never be able to fill.



I hope that the 'Big Box' stores will open up new opportunities to traditional growers and breeds buy stimulating interest in our hobby. I think the trick will be converting a few of those casual buyers into enthusiasts.
At recent local orchid society shows in Brisbane (Australia) public interest has gone gang busters. They have queues 20 people long when the plant sales areas open. There is literally nothing left in a few hours. I see that as an enormous opportunity to grow the hobby. My perception and observation is we aren't good at doing that.


----------

